# Pyro



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice looking dog!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

EXCELLENT LOOKING DOG!!!I LUV PYRO!!!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

One of the best looking dogs on here, for sure!!! Very nice front on her too!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Great looking :doggy:


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

All of your dogs are awesome looking!! Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. 

I am very proud of this young dog, he is maturing phenomenally.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow great looking dog


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*AWESOME boy! Very handsome!!*


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yum yum you gotta love a deep red..especially with the pedigree like that! What are your plans for this one?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful Boy !!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Neela 

Right now our plans are Shows, CGC and eventually hog hunting. I think that he and Hemi would make one hell of a hunting pair.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

pyro is one gorgeous lookin dog. hes got such nice features in his head and body


----------



## HARTinTN (Jul 22, 2009)

Pyro is a knock out - wow!


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

you have such great looking dogs


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

very very nice looking dog!! love the color.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great shots! Growing up nicely


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

all of your dogs are amazing!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Super beautiful dog!*


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Always enjoy your pics. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Hot stuff!!!


----------

